# new gulf shores pier



## costadelmarkid (Mar 10, 2009)

some friends and i are thinking about riding over to the new pier in gulf shores tomorrow. we have never really pier fished so we are not sure what to take. i have some bait casters with 15lb test and then some penn offshore rod and reels with 40-50lb test. only problem is i dont have any spincast. is that a problem? what should i take? we have a lot of cut bait and leaders we made for offshore fishing so we plan on using those. i would appreciate any suggestions.


----------

